# Big News - Lyft has Stopped Showing PT Percentage



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I just noticed in my passenger app...That's huge, they're copying Uber, which randomly seems to show you the surge rate.

Note for all you who replied below: I'm talking about the PASSENGER APP.

This may not be the case for all markets...Maybe Philly is a testbed. Please report your findings.

It's good for us...All Lyft shows is a little arrow that designates Prime Time, but no one will know now exactly what the surge multiplier is. Should mean more PT rides.

But sneaky Lyft. I thought better of you. I was telling passengers Lyft was better because they still showed you the surge multiplier and Uber didn't...

And actually I'm not sure this is good in the long term...Transparency is key to maintaining customer trust. Taxi rates are posted in cabs. Now both Uber and Lyft are going to just be throwing prices out at people, I'd expect some blowback eventually...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

They also don't show your daily earnings
With the 25% taken out, and my ride history isn't showing up since 4 days now WTF!...I guess its anything goes now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Still showing PT rates here in Los Angeles.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Still showing PT rates here in Los Angeles.


Whew, I thought this was going away. Thanks for confirming it's not gone... Yet


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

It was showing for me last night, or at least it did for one request. Too bad the request was 25 minutes away.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

If they don't show it then I can't take the job because I have no idea what I'm getting, that won't work.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

It shows drivers the percentage still just not the passenger


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

If you want to check PT download an app version from earlier this year, I grabbed one from apkmirror dating from January and make sure Lyft's autoupdate is off.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Will help stem pax waiting out PT


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Updated passenger apps stopped showing it in obvious spots a LONG time ago.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I just noticed in my passenger app...That's huge, they're copying Uber, which randomly seems to show you the surge rate.
> 
> Note for all you who replied below: I'm talking about the PASSENGER APP.
> 
> ...


Seeing same in Seattle.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I just noticed in my passenger app...That's huge, they're copying Uber, which randomly seems to show you the surge rate.
> 
> Note for all you who replied below: I'm talking about the PASSENGER APP.
> 
> ...


No worries! Your less than minimum-wage earnings will still be there!


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Not just PT gone in pax app, but any reference to prices at all. Now impossible to find out what base prices are in the market. No indication of minimum fare, price per mile, wait time, all gone.

The only thing remaining is a wide ranging total cost estimate based on destination, but no hint if your paying PT or not. Talk about "surprise" pricing. 

Next we will have a message that says:

"Please wait while we check your FICO score and tax returns to determine what you are willing to pay for this ride."


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Not showing Prime Time has been going on in Chicago for a while---at least since April. Sounds like Lyft's copying Uber's pricing strategy. Pay drives 1X, charge pax more than 1X. FU Lyft.

And if there still are any Lyft kool-aid drinkers, wake up!


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

fairsailing said:


> Not just PT gone in pax app, but any reference to prices at all. Now impossible to find out what base prices are in the market. No indication of minimum fare, price per mile, wait time, all gone.
> 
> The only thing remaining is a wide ranging total cost estimate based on destination, but no hint if your paying PT or not. Talk about "surprise" pricing.
> 
> ...


There is a way to see they PT if you do the following:

1. "Set Pickup"
2. press & hold on the "Lyft" name. Don't just tap it.
3. Pricing & PT will show up.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> There is a way to see they PT if you do the following:
> 
> 1. "Set Pickup"
> 2. press & hold on the "Lyft" name. Don't just tap it.
> 3. Pricing & PT will show up.


Thanks. That works. This "disappearing price feature" is new to this market. I am sure there is a method here, but seems closer to madness.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> There is a way to see they PT if you do the following:
> 
> 1. "Set Pickup"
> 2. press & hold on the "Lyft" name. Don't just tap it.
> 3. Pricing & PT will show up.


Thanks! That's good information to have! I thought the feature was gone.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

You can actually see the amount still on the pax app just hold on lyft logo or the plus and it will pop up showing it still


----------

